# Fibre Internets Auckland



## HettWhen (Sep 30, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get Fibre speed Internets within 15 minutes of Burswood, Auckland.

I am looking into rental houses and want to look in the best areas that will have access to Highspeed Internets by 2013.

Poor Latency, old copper, slow DSL will not do. I do alot of Video conferencing and remote computing from home and will need low latency to the US from whereever we end up landing next year when we move. 

I want to get an idea what rent might be in the areas within 15 minutes of Burswood, Auckland.

Thanks


*We are a family of 4
40, 40, 10 & 8
I.T., R/N, kid(boy), kid(girl)
American, Kiwi, Texan, Texan
Residence visa (family) based on Kiwi wifes NZ citizenship*


----------



## kiwiemma (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm no expert but you might be lucky to find what you want. NZ is well behind the US on fibre, the government has only just started a project to put fibre broadband across the whole country. There are a few pockets of the country (mostly Wellington and Christchurch) that have fibre, the rest of the country is serviced by copper to households (albeit with fibre backhaul, but thats no comfort when the copper is coming to your house). You could look on Chorus.co.nz (Chorus is constructing the fibre network in Auckland) to find out when they are rolling out broadband to the area you're interested in, but they might not be able to tell you yet. I just looked up my street and it says the timetable is yet to be determined. 

You might want to lower your expectations in advance...


----------



## CK74 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi,

Is there a reason you need to be in Burswood? The new housing subdivisions are all having fibre optic hubs installed in each house for internet etc. Millwater up in Silverdale (about 45 mins north from Burswood across the bridge) and possibly the Stonefields site in Mount Wellington / St Johns about maybe 20 mins from Burswood - but you'd have to check that out as the development has been going for longer.

HTH


----------

